# Henckels Friodur nr17 Razor Pair



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 2, 2014)

Received two Firodur's nr17 from Japan last week. Thay arrived with alot of dirt and the scales where aged in color, the scale inlays where green . But After a good clean up with hand sanding on the scales to remove the dark yellow layers thay became like new again. The blades are 7/8+ and have only been factory honed. Here is the result.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome from the capital A. I don't understand anything in straight razors world, but like the look of those shiny metal object. Oh, and Ebony is nice as well (if it's Ebony).


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 2, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Awesome from the capital A. I don't understand anything in straight razors world, but like the look of those shiny metal object. Oh, and Ebony is nice as well (if it's Ebony).




Thank you brother. well maybe its time you pick one up  but dont blame if you get hooked . Yes Black n White Ebony. plan to make another brushhandle out of it when time comes by! great wood to work with.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 2, 2014)

Magnus, each photo you post forces me read reviews, search ebay etc. This time I stopped myself in the last moment. Was going to buy some straight razor just for the sake of having one


----------



## zitangy (Jul 2, 2014)

It does look like Malaysian Ebony aka Sabah ebony.. I may be wrong. I picked up some green ones a month back whilst wondering in Pahang area. Looking at the grains of those that I bought.. it may not be a true ebony as the growth rings are not so tight.. and it that is the case it may not be as hard as thought.

rgds
d


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 2, 2014)

zitangy said:


> It does look like Malaysian Ebony aka Sabah ebony.. I may be wrong. I picked up some green ones a month back whilst wondering in Pahang area. Looking at the grains of those that I bought.. it may not be a true ebony as the growth rings are not so tight.. and it that is the case it may not be as hard as thought.
> 
> rgds
> d



You can tell pretty easy when its ebony on the waight. should be very heavy and dense, nocking on it with something hard should sound like hitting a ceramic plate. i had 2 of these blocks and was turning the other one, and feelt like turning a stablized burl. but later on found a crack that i could not fix.


----------

